# Craftsman DYT 4000 sheared drive bolt



## JimBlessed (Apr 2, 2017)

Craftsman DYT 4000 (Bob Vila version) sheared drive bolt. Electric PTO clutch may have been replaced with wrong part causing this. The PTO clutch is 4 inches tall and looking online seems original must have been 3 inches tall. I have tried every trick found on-line to get the old bolt out. The bolt piece provided by previous owner is about 2 and 1/2 inches long so guessing there may be a couple inches still in there. Did some drilling but don't want to go too far off center. Any hope? Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Jim, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your shear bolt is probably sheared in three pieces. If the outer pieces are corroded/stuck in place, you are going to have to pull it apart to get the pieces out.


----------



## JimBlessed (Apr 2, 2017)

Clarification - The broken bolt is the one that holds the drive pulley and the electric PTO clutch on the vertical engine shaft. I think it is supposed to be about 4 and 1/2 inches long. The head and about 2 and 1/2 inches apparently broke leaving maybe 2 inches in the vertical shaft. Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

A great deal of penetrating oil soaking for at least three days, and then try a reverse twist drill bit to drill it out. A reverse bit will heat the broken bolt as it attempts to drill it out, that usually will result in the stub backing out.

Go slow, use a small reverse bit to drill the pilot hole, then upsize the reverse bit in steps until the bolt backs out.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The center bolt may be bottomed out,so just center punch it,and use a 1/8" drill bit to drill in,about 2".then use a 1/4" to enlarge the hole.
These bolts are usually 3/8" diameter.
Heat it with a heat gun,on high,for 2 minutes,then back it out ,with an EZ out extractor.
Hasn't failed me ,yet.


----------

